# Cloak/Cape knitting pattern



## BlueTressym

Hi everyone 

I am hoping you wonderful people can help me; I am looking for a pattern to make a knitted cloak or cape. Ideally I'd like one that is full-length. Most of the ones I have managed to find by searching were short little 'capelet' thingies that really aren't what I want. I am talking old-fashioned cloak, without sleeves; a hood would be lovely but not crucial. Something like the attached pic is ideal. 

If there is a shorter one that could be adapted easily then that would be fine too, but I am a raw beginner and I am only just getting my head around following patterns 'as is'; I'm not skilled enough to be able to look at a pattern and figure how to change it with any likelihood of getting it how I want it. 

Many thanks!


----------



## pilotskeemsmom

this one is on the lion brand website


----------



## no1girl

Like Red Riding Hood!
You are in for a great deal of work! It will be wonderful.


----------



## galaxycraft

How about this one.
It has arm holes, but I would think you can omit that part.
http://chrisknitsinniagara.blogspot.com/2011/09/merlot-hooded-cape.html


----------



## kiwiannie

I would suggest you try ravelry,that and vogue are your best chance,good luck. :lol: :lol:


----------



## no1girl

galaxycraft said:


> How about this one.
> It has arm holes, but I would think you can omit that part.
> http://chrisknitsinniagara.blogspot.com/2011/09/merlot-hooded-cape.html


I read the comments about this It is mohair..for lightness. I. many years back. knitted a fingertip length jacket and it was so heavy I gave it to charity.


----------



## 3mom

pilotskeemsmom said:


> this one is on the lion brand website


I understand there are some discrepancies in this pattern, look under search here for the comments about it. There are some. I decided not to do this one because of them.


----------



## heffernb

What a gorgeous idea. Just be careful of the weight. It seems like if you use even medium weight yarn it will be very heavy.


----------



## LunaDragon

I found a couple.

http://www.*************/project/knitted-silver-cape

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hooded-cloak


----------



## BlueTressym

LunaDragon said:


> I found a couple.
> 
> http://www.*************/project/knitted-silver-cape
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hooded-cloak


That silver one looks lovely 

The other is actually crochet rather than knit. I can't actually crochet atm, Grandma never got round to teaching me. I would like to learn though


----------



## BlueTressym

3mom said:


> pilotskeemsmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> this one is on the lion brand website
> 
> 
> 
> I understand there are some discrepancies in this pattern, look under search here for the comments about it. There are some. I decided not to do this one because of them.
Click to expand...

Sadly, you are right. I found this one myself and it looks lovely, but of about 20 reviews, almost all said it came out nothing like the pic  It's a shame, as if it did, it'd be lovely. As one reviewer said, if anyone could create a pattern that actually did make the cloak pictured, I'd love it!


----------



## LunaDragon

sorry I noticed it was crochet. It seems easier to find crochet. If you ever want to learn KP is great for helping and encouraging. Also you can try this spot for understanding they are pretty good.

http://thecrochetcrowd.com


----------



## BlueTressym

cakes said:


> galaxycraft said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about this one.
> It has arm holes, but I would think you can omit that part.
> http://chrisknitsinniagara.blogspot.com/2011/09/merlot-hooded-cape.html
> 
> 
> 
> I read the comments about this It is mohair..for lightness. I. many years back. knitted a fingertip length jacket and it was so heavy I gave it to charity.
Click to expand...

This one looks great too, but I have sensitive skin and I'm worried that mohair will be horribly itchy. I generally avoid wool and anything 'fluffy' for that reason  Has anyone suggestions for something with the same fluffy effect without itchiness? As you rightly said, weight could be an issue, although I don't mind it being relatively heavy, as for cloaks, that is preferred, very light cloaks are not that useful in any sort of real 'weather'.


----------



## BlueTressym

LunaDragon said:


> sorry I noticed it was crochet. It seems easier to find crochet. If you ever want to learn KP is great for helping and encouraging. Also you can try this spot for understanding they are pretty good.
> 
> http://thecrochetcrowd.com


Thanks for the link; I'll have a look. Not sure my brain will cope with attempting to learn crochet when I'm still trying to get my head around knitting, but it is something I'd like to do.


----------



## LunaDragon

Why can you not just change the mohair to something else? I am sure you can change it to something more to your liking and needs.


----------



## BlueTressym

LunaDragon said:


> Why can you not just change the mohair to something else? I am sure you can change it to something more to your liking and needs.


I don't know enough yet to figure out what would knit up correctly and I don't know about different kinds of yarn. I've only been knitting a few months. To me mohair is 'that fluffy yarn'. I have no idea what's out there and I can't afford anything decent anyway. I only have a few different bits and pieces because a few lovely people from here sent me some yarn and needles. Otherwise, I couldn't do anything at all. I can only hope that as it'll take me ages, I might be able to afford all the yarn I'll need by the time I need it. Sorry if that sounds a bit abrupt, it isn't meant to, but that's how things are for me


----------



## ValT

My favourite free knitting pattern site is Drops Design.

You can enter your search parameters. ie ladies / hood and you will get some amazing patterns.

For example http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/pattern.php?id=3847&lang=en

Really love this one! Not like you photo though. http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/pattern.php?id=3758&lang=en

Val


----------



## LunaDragon

Have you joined Ralvery yet? Ralvery is a free site you just need to join.

http://www.ravelry.com

There is a wonderful place there for yarn. You can look up projects too. let me see if I can help you.

here is your cape on Ralvery.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/merlot-hooded-cape

You can look up the yarn and see what other yarn you can substitute.

http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/elann-limited-edition-mode-mohair

It says it is a bulky weight, (7 WPI) means that if you wrapped it in a 1 inch space there would be 7 wraps. So you can look for bulky yarn that has 7 WPI, then you can do a sample to check your gauge.

Here are bulky yarns listed on Ralvery. I hope you can see them.

http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/search#weight=bulky&sort=best&needles=4.5mm&view=thumblist


----------



## BlueTressym

Thanks 

I'd looked on Ravelry for patterns, but not for yarn; I tried to find the stuff on their website and failed 

What is 'merino', BTW?


----------



## BlueTressym

ValT said:


> My favourite free knitting pattern site is Drops Design.
> 
> You can enter your search parameters. ie ladies / hood and you will get some amazing patterns.
> 
> For example http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/pattern.php?id=3847&lang=en
> 
> Really love this one! Not like you photo though. http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/pattern.php?id=3758&lang=en
> 
> Val


The second isn't what I was after, but it would great for larping, so I may end up trying to make it anyway!


----------



## no1girl

BlueTressym said:


> Thanks
> 
> I'd looked on Ravelry for patterns, but not for yarn; I tried to find the stuff on their website and failed
> 
> What is 'merino', BTW?


Merino is wool from Merino sheep. very famous in Australia. I believe they were brought here from England by Macarthur..the father of our wool industry.


----------



## BlueTressym

cakes said:


> BlueTressym said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I'd looked on Ravelry for patterns, but not for yarn; I tried to find the stuff on their website and failed
> 
> What is 'merino', BTW?
> 
> 
> 
> Merino is wool from Merino sheep. very famous in Australia. I believe they were brought here from England by Macarthur..the father of our wool industry.
Click to expand...

Thank you 

Is it softer or in some other way 'better' than 'standard' wool?


----------



## no1girl

it is a very good quality, not as soft as Alpaca for instance. I almost always use Merino.


----------



## BlueTressym

Thank you for your help folks; it is very much appreciated. On the silver cloak pattern, it said I need '31 oz. thread in silver'. 

Thread? As in the stuff you sew with? :s (yeah, I can't sew for toffee either :O )

Or is 'thread' REALLY fine yarn? There is no link I can check it on.

Edit: These are the needles you need, in case that explains it to people who know more than I do (ie everyone!)

'No. 8 and No. 9 knitting needles (USA: sizes 6 and 5)
One crochet hook International Standard Size 4.00
No 12 Needles (USA size 2)'

and this is the required Tension (gauge): 'TENSION 11 sts. and 14 rows to 2 in. on No. 9 (US 5) needle'

Someone in comments said they'd used 'Caron Simply Soft', but when I looked up that, it said tension for it was 4.5 sts/inch (so 9 per 2", not 11) and 6 rows/inch (so 12 per 2", not 14). I think that was when using the expected needle size for the yarn (size 6 UK/8 US), so it might work out correct on the needles the pattern says

*is confused*


----------



## LunaDragon

I am looking forward to seeing your cloak.


----------



## Cpautler

Hi BlueTressym! Did you ever find the hooded cape you were looking for? I'm looking for one too! If I come across anything ill let you know. I'm a relatively new knitter so I don't "modify" patterns.... And if I do, it's because I made a mistake!


----------



## BlueTressym

Cpautler said:


> Hi BlueTressym! Did you ever find the hooded cape you were looking for? I'm looking for one too! If I come across anything ill let you know. I'm a relatively new knitter so I don't "modify" patterns.... And if I do, it's because I made a mistake!


Hi. Yes, thanks to these folks, I did! There is a beautiful silver cloak here:
http://www.*************/project/knitted-silver-cape

and another nice one here:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/merlot-hooded-cape

and here:
http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/pattern.php?id=3847&lang=en

and if you crochet, this one here:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hooded-cloak


----------



## jannetie

BlueTressym said:


> Thank you for your help folks; it is very much appreciated. On the silver cloak pattern, it said I need '31 oz. thread in silver'.
> 
> Thread? As in the stuff you sew with? :s (yeah, I can't sew for toffee either :O )
> 
> Or is 'thread' REALLY fine yarn? There is no link I can check it on.
> 
> Edit: These are the needles you need, in case that explains it to people who know more than I do (ie everyone!)
> 
> 'No. 8 and No. 9 knitting needles (USA: sizes 6 and 5)
> One crochet hook International Standard Size 4.00
> No 12 Needles (USA size 2)'
> 
> and this is the required Tension (gauge): 'TENSION 11 sts. and 14 rows to 2 in. on No. 9 (US 5) needle'
> 
> Someone in comments said they'd used 'Caron Simply Soft', but when I looked up that, it said tension for it was 4.5 sts/inch (so 9 per 2", not 11) and 6 rows/inch (so 12 per 2", not 14). I think that was when using the expected needle size for the yarn (size 6 UK/8 US), so it might work out correct on the needles the pattern says
> 
> *is confused*


Perhaps the pattern calls for metallic crochet thread? http://www.herrschners.com/Product/Coats+Aunt+Lydias+Metallic+Crochet+Thread+Size+10+Crochet+Thread.aspx

You might be able to find a heavier weight (size 5 or 3) in metallic if you search the web.


----------



## beaz

Would be a lot easier to sew one - there are fabulous fabrics out there that would be very rich looking. Should be rather easy too.


----------



## BlueTressym

If I could sew, I'd agree, but my sewing skills are limited at best. I had considered paying someone to make me one...


----------



## 9sueseiber

Hi. I am a 3 yr. knitter and these patterns are very confusing to me. Someone wants me to make a hooded cloak, 50" long and 40" wide at bottom. I have no idea how to adjust these patterns to that size. Besides which, they mention Charts and I am not a Chart reader. I'm not sure they have charts as I didn't read all the way through, but if they do, it's not good. lol I didn't really see anywhere that they said how long it waa s for sure. Well it is probably out of my price range anyway. 15 or 20 skeins is a lot of money for me. Hope you find what you want. I am looking too, but if cloak patterns are as hard as the ones here, I would never be able to do it. I might just look into buying one too. That would probably be more than the yarn though. anyway good luck.
Sue


----------



## BlueTressym

I am now in the process of making the Merlot Hooded Cape. It is made in sections and then sewn together. I am not looking forward to the sewing at all, but hoping to ask some of the kind ladies in my local knitting groups for help. The pattern itself is some moss/seed stitch but mostly stocking stitch and some shaping. I used some Christmas money to buy the yarn, which is mostly a wool/acrylic blend with a bit of mohair for fluffiness (I can't have 100% mohair as it makes me itch terribly).


----------



## Londonlisa

The best cloak pattern on the internet is Skye's Travelling Cloak pattern, it is available through ravelry and through Potluck Yarns. The pattern costs about $5.00 to purchase. I've been knitting for nearly 50 years and this pattern is easy to follow and easily adjustable based on size requirements.


----------



## BlueTressym

@All, thank you for all of your suggestions and help. 

@Londonlisa I have bought the Skye's Travelling Cloak pattern. Thank you for the heads-up. It's been a rough couple of years and my knitting has almost fallen by the wayside. I am hoping that I can get my mojo back.


----------



## knit4ES

drive-by link:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/skyes-traveling-cloak


----------



## justonemorestitch

I sewed one for my daughter for larping...not sure if you sew, but it was quite easy. Undertaking it with knitting would be quite costly and time consuming. Not trying to deter you,
so I hope you find the one you want!



BlueTressym said:


> The second isn't what I was after, but it would great for larping, so I may end up trying to make it anyway!


----------



## justonemorestitch

Oh,my...that is lovely! Way to go, knit 4ES and Londonlisa!!!



knit4ES said:


> drive-by link:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/skyes-traveling-cloak


----------



## JaniceK361

an easy way to make a cape is to pick a pattern you like for a full length sweater, preferably one with a yoke rather than shoulders. cast on all stictches for both front pieces the back piece and the sleeves, work to desired length then begin the yoke decreases. if you want holes to put your hands through just make slits at desired location, after you finish you can go back and knit flaps to cover the hand holes. ragland style sleeve setting may work as well though i have not tried that. another option would be to choose a poncho style you like, make it with a division for left and right fronts and work to desired length, you may wish to increase more according to pattern increases depending on how loose and flowing you want the cape.


----------



## ParkerEliz

I will look thru my patterns later. I could sweat I have a full length cape pattern.

I'll be back.


----------

